# Perfecting recipes



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

While I'm waiting for the chance to go to culinary school I've decided to spend some time perfecting a few recipes that have just popped into my head over the years. Lasagna rolls, seafood chowder, fried apples, etc. I'm worried that when I start school I'm going to be a bit behind in things, though, because I do have one problem in the kitchen: I never measure. I tend to go by taste only. If something doesn't taste spicy enough for me, I add more. It's how I've cooked for years. I figure that perfecting the recipes and actually paying more attention to how I put things in and when I put things in and how much I put in and then writing it down will help break me of this, at least for things that I really want to stay consistant in their taste.

How bad is this for someone who wants to start out in the business? I even make dough for noodles without measuring...I just go by feel.


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

you mean im not the only one!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Basically, I cook the same way too. But I know there is two good reasons not to do this. One is a customer expects consistency. If he comes in and likes your "whatever" one day....but the next time you've decided to "add" something to it....he might not like it...and will be disappointed that it was different. The second reason is...you really need to have your menus costed out. Can't do that if you change things as you go along. I figured it out for myself though....my menu items stay the same....and we have a buffet that I can put whatever I want to on....lol.


----------

